# How is the Pen Squall 512 performing for distance casting ?



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

I remember that before the Penn 512 Squall came out in its field testing some very old time hard core guys were very impressed by its potential as a distance casting reel.. Now that its been our a few months I was wondering if anyone had given it a go and what their results were?

please share your experiences good or bad... I would love to hear first hand what these reels are capable of doing...
regards
Awesome John


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

I have the Squall 15 and I like it better than the 525 mag. 
The spool has a larger range of mag adjustment and in my opinion will cast farther than the 525 when you break it in.


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

That is very close to what many the field testers told us,
So I am happy to hear it from an end user as well....
the 512 is supposed to be a real potential distance monster when tweaked and broken in properly.. please keep us posted..


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

It's a good reel. I highly recommend it.
My saltist 30h, sealine 30, 7500ct, grandwave z 20 are semi retired.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

can't speak for it's field performance but i can give it a 2 thumbs up for distance fishing!
it's comfortable in your hand and really seems to put your bait out a long way.
very smooth reeling and magnet works great.
just wish it retrieved more line.
28" versus 36" on some others.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

i thought the squall only came in two sizes 12 and 15? i have the 15 and thought it only had 100 yards or so of line cap....mono


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Squall line capacity for mono;
SQL12
270/12 • 230/15 • 160/20

SQL15
280/15 • 240/17 • 190/20


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

The recessed magnetic control doesn't make it particularly useful for field casting-- that is to say on the fly adjustments are not easily done as compared to a traditional center mag post.

Nice fishing reels, just not for the field. I did have some minor spool balance issues with my squall 12, Penn took a look at the reel and decided it was as close as they could get it with their machinery. From a pure distance perspective I would still give the nod to my abus.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Mark G said:


> spool balance issues


Wonder if this is not somewhat common with Penn. I had a 525 Mag with a spool so out of balance I hogged out metal from the sides on the spool with my dremel. Finally got it where it would throw without trying to jump off the rod and howling like a banshee. Geez...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

SteveZ said:


> Wonder if this is not somewhat common with Penn. I had a 525 Mag with a spool so out of balance I hogged out metal from the sides on the spool with my dremel. Finally got it where it would throw without trying to jump off the rod and howling like a banshee. Geez...



I had the same issue with a couple of 525's, one I had was great but bought two others that weren't even close to being able to balance.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

tjbjornsen said:


> Squall line capacity for mono;
> SQL12
> 270/12 • 230/15 • 160/20
> 
> ...


oops... i forgot it was that much haha


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

is it possible to buy spare spools so you can change them out based on the size fish are being caught that day? or is it too much of a hassle to do that on the beach or pier?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

fishin757 said:


> is it possible to buy spare spools so you can change them out based on the size fish are being caught that day? or is it too much of a hassle to do that on the beach or pier?


I do that with spinners in case I want to go from mono to braid or back. YOu could do it with the penns to have different size mono available, but I find it to be too much hassle to change out conventional spools in a fishing situation, you might as well have two reels set up differently so you can just grab and go.


----------

